
The Mediterranean will eventually disappear - prostoalex
https://amp.economist.com/the-economist-explains/2018/08/27/why-the-mediterranean-will-eventually-disappear
======
basicplus2
It will also change the climate as the largest effect on climate is how the
ocean currents move around the globe and where they hit continents.

[http://www.enviropedia.org.uk/Climate_Change/Continental_Dri...](http://www.enviropedia.org.uk/Climate_Change/Continental_Drift.php)

